# Going to utah for a month or two....



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What sort of backcountry riding? Are you going to be hiking out and bagging lines or just digging a kicker and hucking your meat off of it? If you are doing the former, get a splitboard. Hands down. You'll be able to get out quicker, further, and easier than snow shoes. I assume that you are going to be hitting the bc in the Wasatch front otherwise known as the Cottonwood canyons. Most of the good lines require a 2-3 mile hike and there are some serious slogs back there that are a lot longer than that. That being said, you can get to a lot of the lines by snow shoe in the Cottonwoods. Not all of them, but a good portion. If you are doing some of the bc in other spots like above Ogden or in the Uintas, a splitboard is going to be the only thing that can get you back there by human power. 

Make sure you got your beacon, probe, shovel, know how to use them and how to assess avalanche terrain. The Utah snow pack is pretty damn sketchy. The only place with a worse bc snow pack is Colorado.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

156 capita bdi-Maybe
152 lib sb- NO.....Unless you enjoy riding a wheelie the whole time
148 k2 www- Not a chance....
156 Artifact-Maybe

I am 5'6'' and 135lbs I ride a NS 156 and sometimes I think I should go bigger....


----------

